# 01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience



## theirlaw (Nov 27, 2005)

2003 AWP GTI. I couldn't find the code on the Ross-Tech Wiki. Can anyone tell me what this means? Here is the full code:
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.LBL
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 8B Komfortgerát HLO 0003
Coding: 00064
Shop #: WSC 00000
Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 8B Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0009
1 Fault Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
37-00 - Faulty


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (theirlaw)*

That code is pretty straight forward, the control module thinks of himself of being faulty asking for it's own replacement. We didn't put that code in the WIKI yet since we thought it would by obvious once having read the fault code text...


----------



## theirlaw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: 01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_That code is pretty straight forward, the control module thinks of himself of being faulty asking for it's own replacement. We didn't put that code in the WIKI yet since we thought it would by obvious once having read the fault code text...









Hehe yeah I haven't noticed anything wrong... so as long as nothing out of the ordinary is occuring I should just ignore it?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (theirlaw)*

That's what I would do, yep.


----------



## 1point8TRay (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: 01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (theirlaw)*

I have this code and havent gotten around to fixing it yet. But when I got that code, I started noticing that my driver side door thinks its closed all the time even when the door is open. 
Does anyone know if the CCM has any link to the Door Lock Module?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (1point8TRay)*

Yes, the Door Control Modules are "Slaves" to the CCM.
-Uwe-


----------

